# Planning for a GCC



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

I think I know what I need to know about GCC's (I'm still researching), but I already know that this will be my next feathered purchase. 

So far, all I really know that a GCC and a budgie cannot live (safely) together in the same cage. 

Can someone please guide me to what else I need to know? Or what I should be researching? 

And if any of you have a conure (green cheek or other) and a budgie, pictures and stories would be fantastic!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I have both 5 budgies and a pineapple green cheek conure.. I also have a tiel and a parrotlet! Green cheeks are amazing little parrots and mine is my favorite bird. (I know, not supossed to have favs, my bad!) I think mine is a hen but has not been DNAed. She is sweet, but sassy. Very very cuddly and clingy. She can be a tad nippy but is easily corrected, but do keep in mind they have a reputation of being nippy. Mine is my quietest bird. She loves to be held and cuddled, hugged and kissed. She will go willingly to just about anyone, but may test them by biting :0 , she does a few tricks, gives kisses, gives 4 (she dosnt have 5...lol) dances etc... I just love her to death! Click on the pic for a short video.


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

She is SO pretty. I was cuddling a baby pineapple yesterday (they think about 3 months old). I should have stated that my budgie is out of his cage basically all day. He has a play area that I move his cage to, and he will do laps around the room, but doesn't land anywhere but there. I would like to do the same with the conure, but I need more help in keeping both birds (my budgie is fully flighted, and I plan to allow the gcc to be the same). 

What do I need to watch for in having two? Will they be okay to be outside of the cage (together) the majority of the day? 

I think the help that I need has more to do with how they interact (etc). I know that they all have personalities and like all roommates, some get along well and some can't stand each other. But in your personal experience...


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

My GCC lets one of my budgies preen his head but he won't let the other ones do that. They are all fully flighted and they share the same play time.
When my GCC arrived and after quarantine was over, I would bring the conure over to see the budgies in their cages (so that they would get used to each other). 
After a couple of days, I let them meet each other outside their cages (but with very close supervision). Usually they would just continue with their daily activities. They are now quite used to each other and they even visit each other's cages to eat and play with the toys when the doors are open.
Same goes with the lovebirds. They tolerate each other. The conure is a bit jealous of the lovebird that I hand-fed so they don't share the same play time outside their cages.
Every bird has a different personality and therefore behaves differently.
Your GCC will not be sharing a cage with your budgie and you will be supervising their playtime. You will notice soon enough how they react to each other.
The fact that the budgie is fully flighted is also a good thing since, in the event of an attack, he will certainly defend himself by flying elsewhere.
I'm sure you will not regret getting a GCC! Keep us posted


----------

